
Nearly half the world lives on less than $5.50 a day - spking
https://m.phys.org/news/2018-10-world-day-bank.html
======
lowpro
Although the report is cautionary, it definitely shows how far we've come in
just the last 20 years!

> "At the $5.50-a-day threshold, global poverty fell to 46 percent from 67
> percent between 1990 and 2015. The bank reported last month that extreme
> poverty had fallen to 10 percent in 2015."

The article just cautions this rate will slow down as the global economy
slows, and although rates world wide are much better, certain areas
(specifically sub-sahara africa) are not doing so well.

